# Easter Specials - Limited offers - 4GB RAM | 150GB | 5TB - from £7.50 /month



## web-project

Some great Easter specials with limited stock availability:

*[Easter 2019] Basic VPS-150*
Guaranteed RAM: 4096MB (4GB)
Disk Space: 150GB
Bandwidth: 5TB 
Connectivity: 1Gbps*
Dedicated IP (IPv4): 1
Dedicated IP (IPv6): 1 IPv6 Subnet (/112)
CPU: 2 cores
CPU Speed: 2.66GHz+
Control Panel: SolusVM / SSH 
Virtualization: Xen HVM
Support: Self-Managed/Unmanaged Support 
No overselling!
*£7.50 /month or £40.50 /semiannually*
*Order Link:* https://www.web-project.co.uk/client...20&product=224

*[Easter 2019] Basic VPS-500*
Guaranteed RAM: 3584MB (3.5GB)
Disk Space: 500GB
Bandwidth: 5TB 
Connectivity: 1Gbps*
Dedicated IP (IPv4): 1
Dedicated IP (IPv6): 1 IPv6 Subnet (/112)
CPU: 4 cores
CPU Speed: 2.66GHz+
Control Panel: SolusVM / SSH
Virtualization: Xen HVM 
Support: Self-Managed/Unmanaged Support 
No overselling!
*£12.00 /month or £64.80 /semiannually*
*Order Link:* https://www.web-project.co.uk/client...20&product=225
*
[Easter 2019] Basic VPS-500 (b)*
Guaranteed RAM: 512MB (0.5GB)
Disk Space: 500GB
Bandwidth: 5TB 
Connectivity: 1Gbps*
Dedicated IP (IPv4): 1
Dedicated IP (IPv6): 1 IPv6 Subnet (/112)
CPU: 2 cores
CPU Speed: 2.66GHz+
Control Panel: SolusVM / SSH 
Virtualization: Xen HVM
Support: Self-Managed/Unmanaged Support 
No overselling!
*£7.50 /month or £40.50 /semiannually*
Order Link: https://www.web-project.co.uk/client...20&product=226

*Easter KVM Plan*
Guaranteed RAM: 3GB
Disk Space: 25GB SSD
Bandwidth: 5TB
Connectivity: 1Gbps (Shared)
Dedicated IP (IPv4): 1
Dedicated IP (IPv6):1 IPv6 Subnet (/112)
CPU: 2 cores
CPU Speed: 2.66GHz+ 
Control Panel: SolsuVM
Virtualization: KVM
Support: Self-Managed/Unmanaged Support 
No overselling!
*£7.00 /month* use *EASTER19* discount code at checkout.
*Order Link:* https://www.web-project.co.uk/client...20&product=198

*Some reasons to use our VPS services:*
- We have a 99.99% uptime guarantee*, as we know how to manager service and servers for last 10 years.
- Anti-DDoS Protection.
- Control panels and special server management available.
- We help you to provision your VPS account.
- Virtual private server activation is not instant, but it's usually setup and ready same day.
- We do not oversell resources.
- We offer a full 14-day money back guarantee*, if you change your mind for any reason.
- Pay by card, or use PayPal as an intermediary, if you prefer.
- After the 14 days, you can still cancel as our plans are monthly rolling.
- We offer better specs on our VPS services than our competitors

*Company info*
*URL:* https://www.web-project.co.uk
*Payment Type(s) Accepted:* All major credit and debit cards and PayPal
*Test IP/Host:* 46.105.246.50
*100mb file* - https://downloads.web-project.co.uk/100MB.test
*250mb file* - https://downloads.web-project.co.uk/250MB.test
*500mb file* - https://downloads.web-project.co.uk/500MB.test
*1000mb file* - https://downloads.web-project.co.uk/1000MB.test

*Need more information?
Have any questions?*
Email: [email protected] with your sales inquiries.


----------

